# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v1.8.5 - LG E430, ZTE MF180 and some more SKY's!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Medusa Box v1.8.5 is out! 
Added support for SKY IM-A220S, SKY IM-S350, SKY IM-S380K, LG E430, LG E431G and ZTE MF180!   Medusa Box v1.8.5 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models:  *SKY IM-A220S* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*SKY IM-S350* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*SKY IM-S380K* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*LG E430* - added Dead Boot Repair.*LG E431G* - added Dead Boot Repair.*ZTE MF180* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya). 
- Added new Core IDs of some new revisions of Qualcomm CPUs.
- Software manuals for supported phones.
- Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.
- Released some improvements to the main software.   Be careful what you wish for, 'cause you might get another batch of out of the oven SKY devices and a couple of others!
Medusa Box - only the best for your business!  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

